# Dh Fr in Andernach (Eich)



## specializedvw (30. März 2008)

hi, Jungs und Mädels  

hier ein paar Bilder von der Strecke, made by NeuS(s) 

Roadgap














Steinfeld





Anlieger nach dem Roadrap





und noch vieles mehr





























zum Teil befindet sich das ganze in der Bauphase...  über eine kleine Hilfe würde ich mich freuen   

icq 266049241

grüße, Wladi


----------



## pfohlenrolle (30. März 2008)

specializedvw schrieb:


> hi, Jungs und Mädels
> 
> hier ein paar Bilder von der Strecke, made by NeuS(s)
> 
> Roadgap



Puuh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (30. März 2008)

aber ohne Zweifel gute Arbeit.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (31. März 2008)

Der kann was der Junge mach weiter so


----------



## agrohardtail (31. März 2008)

da kriegste auf jeden drei daumen von mir   
dann bis morgen


----------



## specializedvw (17. Juni 2008)

roadgap geht^^

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=P0NRfIXg97k


----------



## agrohardtail (5. Dezember 2008)

werde demnächst mal paar fotos von der neuen strecke und von allen neuerungen machen und hier hochladen.


----------



## ingo661 (22. Mai 2014)

existiert die Srecke noch wenn ja ist sie noch fahrbar?
Jemand lust mit mir morgen da zu fahren ?
MFG INGO


----------



## potty42 (13. Juni 2014)

Hi komm aus linz am rhein. Würde mich auch interessieren.  wäre dabei


----------

